# Scar removal



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a small but annoying keloid scar on my breastbone resulting from a small burn when I was a kid.

I have googled it a fair bit and there are various treatments discussed, none of which seem guaranteed to work.

I was just wondering if anyone has had anything similar removed and if so how, or if anyone can recommend a good plastic surgeon to consult.

Presumably I would need to go private for this?

Cheers


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

yes it would be or a long process via nhs and a lot of blagging. you are looking at either laser dermabrasion or skin graft dependent on the type of scar and its severeness.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I've got quite a large keyloid scar and to be honest at times it gets painful.Personally i wouldnt have anything done to it, from my very basic understanding it could get worse through treatment rather than better


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Im looking into this also. I had a branchial cyst removed last year leaving a nice big slash on my neck! Even worse it got infected and had to be opened to drain again so its now a pretty messy scar. I will be going to the docs soon, to see if there is anything they can do, ill let you all know!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ive got some scarring on my forearm that i want rid of.

thing is though there aint no guarantee that it will completely go so i will be having it inked.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

britbull said:


> I've got quite a large keyloid scar and to be honest at times it gets painful.Personally i wouldnt have anything done to it, from my very basic understanding it could get worse through treatment rather than better


Yeah that's what I've read and was told at the time it happened by my doctor. But that was 20 years ago and I'm hoping things have changed since then.

I've always been self conscious of it and to be frank am beginning to wonder if there's any point in trying to improve my body in the gym with that ugly little bastard sitting there, so I'm willing to give something a try to get rid of the ****, I just don't know what to try.

For those that aren't aware - keloids are ugly raised scars where too much scar tissue is produced from a small initial burn/cut etc. In my opinion they are probably gay, too.


----------

